# Rare photo of ME P.1101



## pikas (Mar 17, 2016)

It's a color photo!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 17, 2016)

Like the chick on the right...oh, and there's an aircraft there too! 

Great photo. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Mar 17, 2016)

Agree about the one on the right, "hubba hubba" as one might say back then. Oh yeah, there's an airplane too.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## airminded88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Chicks and planes.. Oh yeah!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2016)

Now was the lettering put on by the Germans or the Allies?


----------



## GregP (Mar 17, 2016)

Don't think the Allies would have used German-style lettering. But maybe ...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2016)

Thought I saw an earlier picture with no lettering.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 17, 2016)

There's several photos of V1 in it's hangar when discovered by the Allies. The initial discovery photos do not show the lettering.

Not sure why it was lettered, as the other P.1101 photos during it's various testing stages don't have the lettering.

I suspect it was put there by a GI, as you can see it was extremely popular with souvanier hunters and various photos show it's condition deteriorating rapidly before it was taken away for evaluation.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks amigo!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2016)

Cool shot!


----------



## woodhaven (Mar 19, 2016)

This photo was taken of Arthur Hansen at the Intelligence School in Oberammergau. He is standing next to the Messerschmitt P-1101 prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2016)

Excellent pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## JonOlsen (Mar 20, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## johnbr (May 22, 2019)

net


----------

